# Is it usual to feel this shattered?



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am 36+3 today. C-section booked for 38+5.

I had all sorts of plans for maternity leave - wash carpets, clean bathroom, sort out baby stuff, sort out Christmas, sort out my Dad's place 120mile round trip and help him (alzheimers getting bad now), finish off some work stuff, see friends, sort out a preschool for LO, walk dog, do shopping you name it, I was going to do it......

I have been rushing about going to hospital appointments and midwife appointments several times a week lately and trying to fit in Christmas shopping, cards, LOs play group parties, Dad's bills etc

I cannot sleep any night after 3am. I take my toddler up to bed and co-sleep around 10pm with him. I wake up hungry or with heart burn - have woken for weeks for at least 2-3 hours a night. But LO usually sleeps in til about 9am or even later so not too bad. I am being prepared for the night feeds me thinks.

I have not felt too bad this pregnancy - last time I had a lot of pains - back, joints and muscles and was having accupuncture from the hospital midwife, this time nothing bad in that regard.

But I feel strange. If I stand for any length of time in one place I feel very faint. If I do any housework - for instance I emptied out the moses basket and took all the bedding off it for washing and put some clothes away today and I stood at the top of the stairs feeling quite breathless and weak.
My legs feel really heavy and I want to lay down.

I had my HB checked a couple of weeks ago and it was 12.4, so I am not anaemic. My BP has been 110/70 throughout. Baby had a growth scan today and is 6lbs 6oz and looks perfect. But I have not put on any weight at all in this pregnancy though and still weigh exactly what I did at booking. I just can't eat very much.

Am I just trying to do too much and have too high an expectation of myself? There is no one else to do any of it though.   

I get no help at all from family. A friend has been having my LO for a few hours a couple of times a week, but instead of being able to rest I am getting things done.
Today he had my lo for me to play with his little girl and in the time I ended up chatting standing up at his doorway for 15 mins, walked home, hung some laundry up, drove to hospital, had scan, then went to supermarket, got home put it away then went and picked LO up.

Sorry for the essay - is this feeling of being weak and breathless normal? Have I just forgotten how being 8 months pregnant feels? Is it cos I have a toddler this time and the time of year it clashes with? Or because I have more to do, less help and am stressed and worried about doing it all alone this time with the added responsibility of a toddler and a Dad with dementia (for whom I am only relative)?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Holly

From what you've said I think it is a combination of forgetting how being 8mths pregnant feels and the fact that you have all these extra things to do plus a toddler this time. 

However if you not eating well and not sleeping well these will only be making that worse. You're blood sugar will be relatively low you are tired and on top of that 8mths pregnant and trying to run around and do everything. 


It might be worth trying to get some more rest in. Go to bed earlier even if with little one? Have a nap when lo naps? The laundry etc will wait. 

If you still feel so washed out post baby ( more so than you would expect) I would see your GP. 

Does that make sense? 

Kaz xxxxx


----------

